# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Библиотека стандартных подсистем 1С

## abuikram

Кто может дать ссылку на последний релиз "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 1С"

----------


## Konor18

> Кто может дать ссылку на последний релиз "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 1С"


https://yadi.sk/d/0OTh4-tVoFB0XQ

3.1.3.276

----------

moroz_off (02.10.2020)

----------


## VVS1970

На Ядиске нет ничего (

----------


## Konor18

> На Ядиске нет ничего (


Обновил ссылку https://yadi.sk/d/NkG9bbJK6-WYbA

----------

Grampus (06.11.2020), tutaon (05.11.2020), vvl1999 (26.10.2020), VVS1970 (24.10.2020), Yarohovich (19.11.2020), yk13 (04.11.2020)

----------


## VVS1970

Супер, спасибо за оперативность! )

----------


## vvl1999

Благодарю

----------


## aljarreau

всем привет!
ребята тот что последний релиз вы выложили это демка а есть ломанная т.е. не демка или только демо версию выпускают?

----------


## Yarohovich

Не успел( Обновите, пожалуйста

----------


## Scorpiks

> Обновил ссылку https://yadi.sk/d/NkG9bbJK6-WYbA


Можешь обновить ссылку, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Skyfence

Добрый день! Помогите найти БСП версии 2.1.3-2.1.9
Не могу нигде найти.

----------


## Skyfence

У нас на предприятии работает очень старая Бухгалтерия и надо починить работу с файлами и обмен.

----------


## Konor18

> У нас на предприятии работает очень старая Бухгалтерия и надо починить работу с файлами и обмен.


https://dropmefiles.com/m7clH

2.1.9.2 - последняя в линейке 2.1

----------


## tabarigen

Ребята если  у кого есть последняя версия поделитесь пожалуйста. Есть в планах написать свою нетленку. БСП значительно облегчит труд.

----------


## Konor18

> Ребята если  у кого есть последняя версия поделитесь пожалуйста. Есть в планах написать свою нетленку. БСП значительно облегчит труд.


https://wdfiles.ru/fnrZ~i?f6891e7240...f39ac630117c23

3_1_4_96 от 15.12.2020

----------

DiasA (06.04.2021), holiday13 (23.06.2021), JohnHellraiser (04.11.2021), Netflashman (26.12.2020), ReaperCat (12.01.2021), skorm (27.07.2021), WTushkan (27.05.2021), XKamaX (25.10.2021)

----------


## dasha_2804

Добрый вечер. Нужна БСП для платформы 8.3.15.1565. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## DiasA

Добрый вечер . Можно БСП версии 2 ссылку. Буду благодарен.

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый вечер . Можно БСП версии 2 ссылку. Буду благодарен.


https://wdfiles.ru/460b92

2_4_6_241

----------

DiasA (08.04.2021), JohnHellraiser (04.11.2021), muskari (20.06.2021)

----------


## artichoke

Нужна версия БСП последнего подрелиза 2.2.*.* и 2.3.*.*

----------


## artichoke

Нашёл, выложил, последние версии своих подрелизов:
2.1.9.2: https://wdfiles.ru/dbee6d
2.2.5.36: https://wdfiles.ru/064342
2.3.7.10: https://wdfiles.ru/988522
2.4.6.241: https://wdfiles.ru/2831c3

----------


## v.kotikoff

Добрый день. А повторить ссылку на БСП 3.1.3.276 можно?

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день. А повторить ссылку на БСП 3.1.3.276 можно?


https://wdfiles.ru/885467

----------

Green2x2 (13.01.2022), JohnHellraiser (02.01.2022), muhinalex (22.04.2022), Sergei012 (15.11.2022), v.kotikoff (31.12.2021)

----------


## Stectraleon

> https://yadi.sk/d/0OTh4-tVoFB0XQ
> 
> 3.1.3.276


Спасибо!)

----------


## Koldybay

Выложите пожалуйста ссылку на скачивание 2.3.2.43 (с конечной версией из линейки 2.3 проблемы, нужна именно 2.3.2.43)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Выложите пожалуйста ссылку на скачивание 2.3.2.43 (с конечной версией из линейки 2.3 проблемы, нужна именно 2.3.2.43)


На сайте https://releases.1c.ru/project/SSL23 имеются только релизы 2.3.2.195	13.04.17 и 2.3.2.205	27.04.17

----------

